# Sorry Texas



## Lou Currier (Oct 18, 2018)

RED SOX WIN  We’re off to the big game ....sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 19, 2018)

I accept your condolences. The better team of this series did win!! I got lots of excuses but they can wait. I, now, am a Red Sox fan for a couple weeks 
GO SEAUX

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 19, 2018)

I was hoping that particular AL championship series was going to go into the deep end into the 7th game.

So who do you guys have down to face the RedSox? World Series projection this month at the 30% plus mark is between the Dodgers versus the RedSox. Going to stay with the underdog which is Milwaukee even though they need to win 2 games versus the Dodgers to get into the WS. The early MLB prediction in late March of 2018 had several teams to make it deep to the playoffs- the Nationals didn’t even get into the wild card and Chicago lost early bracket of the playoffs. Milwaukee was not suppose to make it deep into the post season and I find it interesting that they are in it.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 19, 2018)

GO anyone but the RedSux. I mean Sox

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 19, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> GO anyone but the RedSux. I mean Sox

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 19, 2018)

Uh oh


Sorry Lou!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm hoping Brewers -vs- Red Sox with the Sox winning in 5

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2018)

who is playing??


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 19, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> who is playing??


Go back to your hole in a tree!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Go back to your hole in a tree!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 20, 2018)

Finally, there is a 7th game at the NLCS. “No dog in the hunt”, just going with the underdog. A lot of people want to see the RedSox play the LA Dodgers in the WS 2018. But, if it came down to that, Boston would take it as they have deeper starting rotation, lievelier bats and they acquired a guy who can rake named JD (plus another raker with a great glove in the outfield named Mookie- that Mookie and not Mookie Wilson). LA has 2 known dirty players- Utley & Machado. Will LA’s pitching out duel Boston’s Price, Porcello and Sale? I don’t think so, as Kershaw is their only top ace.

The Astros will be back in the playoff again next year and many other years as those guys play for each other and they have a great young team that will give them a great stretch through years to come competing. I really like the “Batman and Robin” combination of Altuve and Correa.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 20, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> The Astros will be back in the playoff again next year and many other years as those guys play for each other and they have a great young team that will give them a great stretch through years to come competing. I really like the “Batman and Robin” combination of Altuve and Correa.



Good stuff! But we need a healthy Batman and Robin unlike this post season!! I'm sure Dallas Keuchal will be gone as he goes to free agency now but we have some rookies that are impressive to take his place.

Rooting for Brewers tonight (BOO HISS LA)


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2018)

i have not watched a whole baseball game since gramps died- 1979 . Have I missed anything???


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 20, 2018)

Nope not really


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 20, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> i have not watched a whole baseball game since gramps died- 1979 . Have I missed anything???





Wildthings said:


> Go back to your hole in a tree!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pinky (Oct 20, 2018)

Was at the game last night... the place was rocking! Go Brewers!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2018)

That is what I thought... Nothing.... I have missed nothing


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 20, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Good stuff! But we need a healthy Batman and Robin unlike this post season!! I'm sure Dallas Keuchal will be gone as he goes to free agency now but we have some rookies that are impressive to take his place.
> 
> Rooting for Brewers tonight (BOO HISS LA)



Health is the biggest thing in any sport that can drag down a competing team- you get your play maker not 100 percent and the ship crew is never fully right and kind of will do it’s best to stay a float. Very difficult to win back to back World Series as it I so taxing with the position players, rotation pitchers and relief pitchers. Since that team is on the younger side, the window to compete and get deep in the playoffs from 2019-2021 plus is doable. It probably would be a mistake for their closer Keuchel to not resign with them or the Astros organization make him a descent offer as they ‘need each other’ to make an impact to get deep into the stretch of the season and post season for the coming years. His veteran presence/experience and value as a pitcher I personally think is needed with a younger pitching rookies getting their feet wet. Plus, they have a really pretty good 1-4 pitching depth chart rotation with him in there- plus he is the only consistent lefty starter (Verlander, Cole and Morton at right handers). There is still a lot left in him and one of the feared pitchers in the game. Question is can they afford to let him go and ultimately change the feared chemistry of their 1-4 pitching rotation?


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 20, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> i have not watched a whole baseball game since gramps died- 1979 . Have I missed anything???



YUP u sure did: 39 World Series Championships, doping in the 80’s for most power hitters ,some ugly changes in uniforms, some mile high achievements, some good brawls, bad pitch calls, highest paid lucrative 12 year year contract signing worth $ 325,000,000 , streakers running in the fields.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 20, 2018)

pinky said:


> Was at the game last night... the place was rocking! Go Brewers!!!



You must paid a pretty penny, but I bet it was worth every penny to see a team of yours get deep in the playoffs as you never know when they might win a WS as that could be another lifetime. Machado got booed every time and he definitely had it coming.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 20, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> Health is the biggest thing in any sport that can drag down a competing team- you get your play maker not 100 percent and the ship crew is never fully right and kind of will do it’s best to stay a float. Very difficult to win back to back World Series as it I so taxing with the position players, rotation pitchers and relief pitchers. Since that team is on the younger side, the window to compete and get deep in the playoffs from 2019-2021 plus is doable. It probably would be a mistake for their closer Keuchel to not resign with them or the Astros organization make him a descent offer as they ‘need each other’ to make an impact to get deep into the stretch of the season and post season for the coming years. His veteran presence/experience and value as a pitcher I personally think is needed with a younger pitching rookies getting their feet wet. Plus, they have a really pretty good 1-4 pitching depth chart rotation with him in there- plus he is the only consistent lefty starter (Verlander, Cole and Morton at right handers). There is still a lot left in him and one of the feared pitchers in the game. Question is can they afford to let him go and ultimately change the feared chemistry of their 1-4 pitching rotation?


It's all about the money!! Those are some great thoughts. We'll see what happens but I think he'll end up someplace else!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Oct 20, 2018)

Being from Mass born aud bred - I have to cheer forthe olde town team - GO SOX!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 20, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> It's all about the money!! Those are some great thoughts. We'll see what happens but I think he'll end up someplace else!



I agree that it will come down to $$$,$$$,$$$. Baseball as a sport is a different animal say compare to professional Basketball where typical well paid, high profile player would give up some $, $$$, $$$ in order to keep a player(s) on the team or acquire very needed players to fill what they are missing so they can compete for years to come. 

This is also not a coincidence, but the baseball teams that made some big moves signing “play makers/impact players” in 2017/2018 and great signing advance to the pre-season; Boston with JD Martinez, Houston with Verlander, Milwaukee with Yehlich, New York with Stanton, LA with Machado to name a few. Where their impact is big and small, they help the team get into the post season. It shows too that a competing team in general has to spend absurd amount of $$$$$$$$$$$ in other to compete within a smaller time frame with the group that they have.


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 20, 2018)

Beginning of 2018 till first week of October 2018 Houston was #1 favorite to win the WS, BOSTON #2 and LA #3 (according to SI article on Oct. 2018). With Houston getting bumped out of the playoff runnings, Boston looks like the #1 favorite to take it all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 20, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> Boston looks like the #1 favorite to take it all.


Please say it ain't so!!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 20, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Please say it ain't so!!!



That is the projection and the algorithm at play..........have they been way off? Well, the picks of the teams to go in the post season were only way off by a couple of teams- the Nationals and the Brewers. The rest that made it was listed early 2018. Boston really is ‘stacked’ and have ‘depth’ at every place. Can they sustain it longer and have gas to press on? Well, they will gets some longer rest as they won the ALCS quicker with less games played compared to whoever wins the NLCS as they are pressing into the 7th game tonight. Price and Sale hit the pedal, tight defense, offensive line up is raking/discipline in the plate- so yeah, pick your poison to whoever that is pitching against them that day against their batting line up. Their pickup of JD Martinez was BIG and getting a new manager was the icing on the cake (fine granted he acquired a lot of talented players).

Who are you rooting for Eric?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 20, 2018)

Anybody but the Red Sox. I'm a Yankees fan but we saw what they did this year.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 20, 2018)

I just like to see good games though. I can't stand the blowouts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 20, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Anybody but the Red Sox. I'm a Yankees fan but we saw what they did this year.



Can’t have Lou with you in the same room . Funny enough, I grew up in Brooklyn for a large part of my life and all of my childhood friends were Yankee fans! I rooted for the ‘other’ underdog NY team in Queens and yes, saw the 1986 playoff were they faced Houston Mike Scott (the dreaded split finger) and Boston (Roger Clemens & Wade Boggs) in the WS. My favorite Yankee era was mid to late 80’s into the beginning of the 1990’s- Willie Randolph, Dave Winfield, Ricky Henderson, Don Mattingly, Dave Righetti, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 20, 2018)

@Eric Rorabaugh ...not the skankies!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 20, 2018)

Yeppers


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 20, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Yeppers


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> Can’t have Lou with you in the same room . Funny enough, I grew up in Brooklyn for a good amount of my life and all of my childhood friends were Yankee fans! I rooted for the ‘other’ underdog NY team in Queens and yes, saw the 1986 playoff were they faced Houston Mike Scott (the dreaded split finger) and Boston (Roger Clemens & Wade Boggs) in the WS. My favorite Yankee era was mid to late 80’s into the beginning of the 1990’s- Willie Randolph, Dave Winfield, Ricky Henderson, Don Mattingly, Dave Righetti, etc.


Mickey mantle, maris and the Babe. They did not need drugs, they were drunk.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 20, 2018)

^^^^^^But, those 3 guys went yard- 60, 54, 61^^^^^most of these power hitters now would likely take whatever they were taking on back then. Some guys went too far and broke it with 66 (Sosa), 70 (McGwire) and 73 homeruns (Bonds)- 1998 and 2001. PED.....what is that?


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> ^^^^^^But, those 3 guys went yard- 60, 54, 61^^^^^most of these power hitters now would likely take whatever they were taking on back then. Some guys went too far and broke it with 66 (Sosa), 70 (McGwire) and 73 homeruns (Bonds)- 1998 and 2001. PED.....what is that?


But with what drug enhancements... those 3 only had good whiskey...


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 20, 2018)

I wasn’t referring about those 3 legends taking enhancements to have big home run years. I was referring to post 1998 power hitters who went so far, some came out as PED users, some were busted and there are ones who still denied they used it till this very day.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2018)

Arn213 said:


> I wasn’t referring about those 3 legends taking enhancements to have big home run years. I was referring to post 1998 power hitters who went so far, some came out as PED users, some were busted and there are ones who still denied they used it till this very day.


I think we are saying same thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 20, 2018)

I stole this from @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 20, 2018)

Ouch! That hurt there Lou!

Funny though

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> I stole this from @ripjack13
> 
> View attachment 154487



I love that one....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Oct 24, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Anybody but the Red Sox. I'm a Yankees fan but we saw what they did this year.



Yankees' fan - I'm so sorry!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

